# Kits finished in 2013



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

It's time to look with pride (or shame) at the results of the past year's modeling efforts. So which kits did you finish in 2013? Show your works here.

For me it's been these two:

Hasegawa 1/72 UAE F-16E



Bandai 1/144 Gundam AGE-2 Orbital



But there's lots of semi-finished stuff on my workbench, so by the end of 2014, there should be more to show.

Happy modeling everybody for 2104!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That Viper is _sweeet _looking!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

2013... wow, I basically only had three real projects finished, and one was tiny.


(click image for video^)


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I did three.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando, by your builds, awesome come in threes!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Oh Snap! very nice work - great attention to detail and nice clean workmanship - do you have a website with all yer kool stuff?


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

One and only contest entry for 2013.


----------



## run_forrest_run (Mar 18, 2010)

While only 1 was Science Fiction, I managed 4.

1/144 Airfix Apollo Saturn V
1/144 Airfix Space Shuttle (Enterprise)
1/144 Revell Lufthansa Airbus A380 (Finished in Qantas Paint Scheme)
1/1000 Polar Lights Enterprise B


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Chrisisall said:


> Fernando, by your builds, awesome come in threes!





colhero said:


> Oh Snap! very nice work - great attention to detail and nice clean workmanship - do you have a website with all yer kool stuff?


Thanks guys. No, I don't have an exclusive site. All the images of my past projects are on Photobucket site. :wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Let's see... in order...

1/1000 Enterprise NCC-1701 Refit...


IMG_3495-1 by trekriffic, on Flickr

1/650 Klingon D7...


IMG_3890 by trekriffic, on Flickr

1/350 TOS Enterprise (production version)...


IMG_5931 by trekriffic, on Flickr

Two 1/350 Botany Bays...


IMG_5861 by trekriffic, on Flickr

and a partridge in a pear tree...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> and a partridge in a pear tree...


No picture?
:tongue:

Great stuff, dude!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

